# Deadlifting straps.



## Bri

So guys what difference does it make on deadlifts using straps? Strength wise. Obviously i understand it is very helpful if you have a weak grip as you are attached to the bar.

How much do you guys think it would add to your lift? For example i deadlift 165kg for a single. What would be your educated gues if i were to use straps?

just curious, thanks in advance.


----------



## Aron

300 KG
​


----------



## Bri

Aron said:


> 300 KG
> ​


Are you serious? :confused1:


----------



## Aron

No lol i dont think think it will improve it that much if any at all mate unless you have a terrible grip.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

are you using mixed grip or overhand grip?

If its mixed, then for me straps dont make a diffrence for singles but they do make a diffrence if you want to eek a few more reps out, just buy some chalk andd change your grip if your looking to lift more for your 1rm.

I have pretty bad grip myself, but I can deadlift 170kg for single no problems using a mixed grip at a bw of 67kg.


----------



## chrisj22

Straps hinder performance, IMO.

If your grips going, get some liquid chalk.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

chrisj22 said:


> Straps hinder performance, IMO.
> 
> If your grips going, get some *liquid chalk*.


This stuff is good! Myprotein do a decent one too:thumbup1:


----------



## Bri

Thanks for all the replies guys, yeah personally i do ise liquid chalk. This thread wasn't actually made in my interest as it's my friend miketheballer who uses straps. We were just wondering what he would be able to lift raw. Cheers though everybody. Reps all round when i can.


----------



## kgb

Where does everyone get their liquid chalk from? I'd quite like to experiment with it


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

kgb said:


> Where does everyone get their liquid chalk from? I'd quite like to experiment with it


I get mine from Myprotein, good price


----------



## Dezw

Since I stopped using straps my deadlifts, shrugs and the like have improved immensely.


----------



## RyanClarke

It won't for any obvious reason.


----------



## RyanClarke

Theres no outstanding reason, for it to improve anybodys deadlift strength. (IMO)


----------



## chrisj22

kgb said:


> Where does everyone get their liquid chalk from? I'd quite like to experiment with it


You're gonna laugh, but I get mine from a ballerina's shop in my local town :lol:

It's a fairly decent price (I think) and it's fcukin' awesome!

I do feel a douche when I walk in the shop and buy it :lol:


----------



## round 2

If your grip gives out before your muscles then use straps ..no?


----------



## Salias

I will occasionally throw them on just to hit a few more reps for the sake of the back and back alone. Usually lift without them though. Improves the overall strength without them, but can help with the finish IMHO


----------



## M_at

If your grip gives out then you're not overall strong enough for the lift. Keep working at both your grip and the lift and they'll improve together.

Since switching to chalk for grip I have never failed a deadlift on grip - only because I was too exhausted to get it off the ground. My last attempt was 227.5kg and grip didn't go at all.


----------



## Martin Jones

Interesting one.

For those who are against straps. What if your grip will only allow you to lift 300kg, but your back will and can pull more, say 330kg. Would you not want to pull 330kg and try and progress the strength in your back.

For those who use straps. Using straps can hinder your progress with grip strength, but deadlift alone won't improve your grip much after a certain point.

I for one will use straps on heavy lifts, that way my grip is fresher for other things.

Unless your a powerlifter, feel free to use straps


----------



## Lois_Lane

I used to never use straps, never had to train grip and never had grip problems at any weight even rack pulls with 400kg. Now i use straps because i don't want to risk tearing a bicep and i have found imbalances to have occured in my body due to using a mix grip all the time never varying which hand was under and which was over.


----------



## Jungle

The best way to calculate how much you can lift raw is to get a bar and lift it


----------



## deeppurple

totally against lifting staps.

no point at all.

keep deadlifting to increase your grip strength or do grip exercises.


----------



## deeppurple

in my opinion straps do make a lifting difference.


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> in my opinion straps do make a lifting difference.


Yeah.....they make my pull go down....


----------



## big_jim_87

deeppurple said:


> totally against lifting staps.
> 
> *no point at all.*
> 
> keep deadlifting to increase your grip strength or do grip exercises.


well ill tell you my point i use them as a bodybuilder my back is bigger and stronger then my forarm so my grip will give before my back as a bodybuilder i am doing deads to hit my back not my work my grip

as a bodybuilder what is the point in having a good grip?

no point?.......


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah.....they make my pull go down....


but con you are wiered buddy a fukin freeeeeeek so it dont count


----------



## miketheballer

Jungle said:


> The best way to calculate how much you can lift raw is to get a bar and lift it


read the opening comment for the thread before you post!! he said a completely different thing to what you replied too!


----------



## big_jim_87

miketheballer said:


> read the opening comment for the thread before you post!! he said a completely different thing to what you replied too!


who are you the posting police lol go and have a spontainious (sp) [email protected] at 2am lol


----------



## Bri

big_jim_87 said:


> who are you the posting police lol go and have a spontainious (sp) [email protected] at 2am lol


Mate you crack me up.


----------



## toad1

i can lift around 60kg more with straps than i can without. the most ive deadlifted without straps is 170ish with a thin bar and ive deaded 230 with straps and a normal bar but just using straps isnt going to make you lift more.


----------



## Martin Jones

Lois_Lane said:


> I used to never use straps, never had to train grip and never had grip problems at any weight even rack pulls with 400kg. Now i use straps because i don't want to risk tearing a bicep and i have found imbalances to have occured in my body due to using a mix grip all the time never varying which hand was under and which was over.


I agree Con, using reverse grip does increase the risk of a bicep tear, in strongman it is to common.


----------



## Martin Jones

big_jim_87 said:


> well ill tell you my point i use them as a bodybuilder my back is bigger and stronger then my forarm so my grip will give before my back as a bodybuilder i am doing deads to hit my back not my work my grip
> 
> as a bodybuilder what is the point in having a good grip?
> 
> no point?.......


Another perfect example of why straps are used.

At the end of the day there is nothing wrong with using straps. As long as you know why you are using them.


----------



## TH0R

M_at said:


> *If your grip gives out then you're not overall strong enough for the lift.* Keep working at both your grip and the lift and they'll improve together.
> 
> Since switching to chalk for grip I have never failed a deadlift on grip - only because I was too exhausted to get it off the ground. My last attempt was 227.5kg and grip didn't go at all.


 :confused1: :confused1: Your training for grip strength yes?

What if you have the small hands as I do, my grip is sh1te so I use straps

to do deads, bor, pull ups. What difference will it make to my back development

Imo thats total nonsense



big_jim_87 said:


> well ill tell you my point i use them as a bodybuilder my back is bigger and stronger then my forarm so my grip will give before my back as a bodybuilder i am doing deads to hit my back not my work my grip
> 
> as a bodybuilder what is the point in having a good grip?
> 
> no point?.......


:thumbup1:Spot on


----------



## miketheballer

big_jim_87 said:


> who are you the posting police lol go and have a spontainious (sp) [email protected] at 2am lol


hahaha fair enough!! funny sh1t


----------



## Mareth

I could deadlift more using straps than without but have read that its important to lift without them as it increases your grip strength and is a better deadlift. This may be utter bollocks, may not be, but personally Im happy just using chalk and slowly increasing my lifts without straps.

Each to their own mate, use what works for you and ignore anyone who tells you otherwise.


----------



## Martin Jones

Mareth said:


> I could deadlift more using straps than without but have read that its important to lift without them as it increases your grip strength and is a better deadlift. This may be utter bollocks, may not be, but personally Im happy just using chalk and slowly increasing my lifts without straps.
> 
> *Each to their own mate, use what works for you and ignore anyone who tells you otherwise*.


But that's the whole point in the thread.... to see peoples opinions!!!


----------



## jw007

Well

Unless your a competitive PLter

And you are shifting serious weightin the gym

Here is a PERFECT example why I suggest non strength trainers use straps


----------



## cecil_sensation

i always use straps. i find i get my reps out due to better grip which is obvisious

but cant see them helping giving you more strength


----------



## deeppurple

this thread still going!?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO TO STRAPPPPPPPPPPPPS


----------



## jw007

ruaidhri said:


> Joe, I'm training for strength, but not competetively, I just want to get add as much poundage as poss on my main lifts this year before I go back to training for size. Do you think my strength gains will suffer if I use straps?
> 
> Thought about switching to straps but totally undecided. I don't want to risk a bicep tear and muscle imbalances but, although I'm not overly concerned with grip strength I fear my forearms will be out of propertion to my body if I use straps. What you think? also maybe worth mentioning i've never felt any sort of bicep pain even when maxing out


No your gains wont suffer

When You Deadlift your training back and all associated muscles utilised in exercise

Most people grip will go 1st on high weigh high reps, so how can you fully activate\train muscles required if weak link gives out...

If you compete in powerlifting, you grip only needs to be good for 1 rep, not loads

Plus, DL day you are training DL.

If grip an issue you can do a dedicated grip day to build up to scratch rather than impede DL progress

Plus its safer as you wont tear biceps like me


----------



## jw007

ruaidhri said:


> cheers mate. not too fussed about grip strength anyway. you don't think straps affect forearm development? I could do without adding in wrist curls lol


If want grip strength and fore arms

After DL with straps

do static bar holds with as much weight as you can manage for as long as poss

ANd plate grips, Ie lift 20kg disks and holkd them long as poss etc etc


----------



## Martin Jones

I think a few of you guys are getting confused with grip strength and forearm size. They are not directly related. To build strength then use holds plates and barbell, as JW007 has said.

But that won't give you much size. You are more likely to get is from bicep training and dedicated forearm work for reps.

Bottom line is, if you want strength in the forearms i.e grip, then holds are the one. If you want size then, as with everything in bodybuilding rep the forearms.


----------



## xpower

My deadlifting was suffering due to poor grip when doing reps.

I bought some NSC Wrist Strap Gripping Pads

They work a treat & improved my deadlifting instantly.

No more grip issues :thumb:


----------

